# مجالس النساء > المجلس العام لطالبات العلم >  (¯` °••°´¯) لأخواتي الفضليات : هـنا ... جامع كتب الطبخ المصورة  (¯` °••°´¯)

## أمة الوهاب شميسة

أخواتي الفضليات .....
اليوم قررت ان أنجز عملا يخصكن أكثر من إخواني السادة الأعضاء ... قررت أن أكتب موضوعا اجعله نافذتكن على كل ما لذ وطاب من الوصفات الشهية لإسعاد أسرتك ... زوجك ... أولادك ... إخوانك ... والديك .... 

 
جميل أن تدخلي المطبخ وأنت ترددين الأذكار أو تستمعين لشيء مفيد وتحتسبين الأجر في عملك في المطبخ وأنك ستدخلين السرور على زوجك وأبنائك
فيكون ذلك إن شاء الله تعالى من أعظم القربات وأجل الطاعات، ... وبهذا تتحول حياتك كلها إلى عبادة .
لكن هناك مشكلة .... عليك إعداد وجبات شهية كي لا تلاقي عتابا من أحد ....
لذلك تعالي معي أختي لأقدم لك عشرات الكتب المصورة تحوي مئات الوصفات 
في موضوع واحد هاهنا 
- تـــبـــاعــــا -

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

1 - مطبخ لالة : حلويات الحفلات والأفراح 
 

هنا 
 
2 - مطبخ لالة : المملحات

هنا
أو
هنا 
 
3 - مطبخ لالة : السلطات

هنا
أو 
هنا

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

4 - مطبخ لالة : فلان وتحلية 


هنا




5 - مطبخ لالة : العجائن 

هنا



6 - مطبخ لالة : المثلحات والسوربي


هنا

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

7 - مطبخ لالة : حلويات بالشكولاطة

هنا


8 - مطبخ لالة : حلويات سهلة التحضير

هنا



9 - مطبخ لالة : وصفات الدجاج

هنا

----------


## مروة عاشور

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته,

ليس الإبداع بغريب عليك!

أحسن الله إليكِ وأطعمكِ من ثمار الجنة ..  آمين

جاري التحميل على وجه السرعة..

----------


## أم محمد عبد الله

بارك الله فيك أختاك و طعمت من جنة الفردوس الأعلى

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته,
> 
> ليس الإبداع بغريب عليك!
> 
> أحسن الله إليكِ وأطعمكِ من ثمار الجنة .. آمين
> 
> جاري التحميل على وجه السرعة..


جزاك ربي الجنان أخية ، هذا من حسن ظنك بأختك ، وسأواصل في الموضوع إن شاء الله ليكون مرجعا لكل الأخوات .



> بارك الله فيك أختاك و طعمت من جنة الفردوس الأعلى


 وفيك بارك الله أختي الفاضلة ، اللهم آمين .

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

10 - مطبخ لالة : العجائن المحشوة 



هنــا



11 - مطبخ لالة : الأطباق المغربية

هنا



12 - مطبخ لالة : الطرطات


هنا

----------


## عبق الياسمين

التميز له أصحابه 

وشمووسة دائمة التميز أينما وجدت

جزاك الله كل خير

----------


## أم نور الهدى

> التميز له أصحابه 
> 
> وشمووسة دائمة التميز أينما وجدت


 صدقتِ ..
حملت الكتب جميعا، جزاك الله كل خير ..

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

> التميز له أصحابه 
> 
> وشمووسة دائمة التميز أينما وجدت
> 
> جزاك الله كل خير


بارك الله فيك أختي الغالية عبق الياسمين ، هذا من حسن ظنك بأختك ، والله أخجلتم تواضعي ...  



> صدقتِ ..
> حملت الكتب جميعا، جزاك الله كل خير ..


جزاك الرحمن الجنان ، اللهم اجلعني أحسن مما تظنين .... ما شاء الله أختي ، اتمنى ان تنتفعي بالوصفات  ، سأواصل إن شاء الله ليكون الموضوع مرجعا لكل الأخوات .

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

13 - مطبخ لالة : أكلات الفرن 


هنا



14 - مطبخ لالة : حلويات شرقية



هنا

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

15 - مطبخ شميشة : شهيوات شميشة / الطبخ المغربي



هنا 



16 - مطبخ شميشة : حلويات شميشة 

هنا



17 - مطبخ شميشة : مملحات شميشة
هنا

----------


## ريما بنغازي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
جزاكي الله ألف خير أنا لا أعرف الطبخ كثيرا .  نفعتني  بها جدا جدا سأحمل حالا هذه الكتب 
جوزيتي الجنة أختاه فتح الله لك

----------


## ريما بنغازي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أختي ما عمل معي الرابط بزعل لو ما حصلت عليهن ظهرت لي صورة الكتاب فقط في الصفحة

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> أختي ما عمل معي الرابط بزعل لو ما حصلت عليهن ظهرت لي صورة الكتاب فقط في الصفحة


 أي كتاب لم يفتح معك أختاه ؟
بارك الله فيك

----------


## أمة الله مريم

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته...........
جزاك الله خيرا .
أنت فعل مميزة ومبدعة أختي أمة الوهاب شميسة ، أسأل الله أن يميزك دائما بأخلاق عالية ويرزقك إبداعا في فعل كل مايحب ويرضى.
أطعمك الله طعام الجنة.

----------


## ريما بنغازي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
كتاب المعجنات والمملحات أنا أحب  العجائن حاولت مع كم رابط من المجموعة كلها الخاص بالمعجنات ما عمل معي 
بارك الله فيك جوزيت الفردوس

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> كتاب المعجنات والمملحات أنا أحب العجائن حاولت مع كم رابط من المجموعة كلها الخاص بالمعجنات ما عمل معي 
> بارك الله فيك جوزيت الفردوس


أختي الغالية الرابط يعمل ولا إشكل فيه وقد جربته للتو ، فقد عليك أن تنتظري حتى يكتمل العد ، ثم تضغطين على التحميل أو تضغطي بالزر الفأرة الأيمن وتحمليه ببرنامج التحميل الخاص بك أو بوساطة المتصفح ، بارك الله فيك 
والكتاب الخاص بلمعجنات هذا رابطه مرة أخرى .
http://www.4shared.com/get/glpoDZT0/...-_Cuisine.html

----------


## ريما بنغازي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
حملت أختي الكتب جزيتي الجنة بوركتي

----------


## ام عبدالرحمن باصريح

جزاك الله خير شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ...

----------


## طويلبة علم حنبلية

إنّا قريباً منتفعون : )
جزاكِ الله خيراً أختااه ..

----------


## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

سنترك العلم وندخل المطبخ<<أبتسامة محبة
بوركتي أختي الكريمه لاحرمك الله الأجر

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> حملت أختي الكتب جزيتي الجنة بوركتي


الحمد لله رب العالمين .



> جزاك الله خير شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ...


جزاك الله مثله أخيتي ، وبارك الله فيك .



> إنّا قريباً منتفعون : )
> جزاكِ الله خيراً أختااه ..


نفعنا الله وإياكم بكل خير .



> سنترك العلم وندخل المطبخ<<أبتسامة محبة
> بوركتي أختي الكريمه لاحرمك الله الأجر


أضحك الله سنك يا غالية ... المطبخ ... لا مفر ...

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

18 - مطبخ نادية جهري  / المائدة المغربية 


هنا

 
19 - مطبخ نادية جهري ( 2 ) / الحلويات المغربية



هنا


20 - مطبخ نادية جهري( 3 ) / المملحات 

هنا

----------


## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

> أضحك الله سنك يا غالية ... المطبخ ... لا مفر ...


ادام الله تلك الضحكة بالخير
وفي الحقيقة أختي أمة الوهاب صدقتي لا مفر من المطبخ  ولكن ولله الحمد كل ما أتذكر قول الرسول في مامعناه أنا النساء في جهاد أثناء القيام بأعمال المنزل  أطير من الفرحه فالأمر مع سهولته ولله الحمد إلا أننا نعتبر في جهاد :Smile: 
فهذا من رحمة الله بنا فلك الحمد يا آلله

----------


## أم شيماء

لا أستطيع تحميل الكتب كلها ما الطريقة بارك الله فيك

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

> لا أستطيع تحميل الكتب كلها ما الطريقة بارك الله فيك


 
أختي الغالية ... الطريقة بسيطة ، أتمنى أن تتباعيني عبر المراحل التالية : 

1 - بعد فتح رابط التحميل من المنتدى يتم فتح هذه الصفحة ، ويتم الضغط من خلالها على " تنزيل الآن "


هذه المرحلة اصلا تجدينها في منتديات أخرى وذكرتها للفائدة فقط ... أما هنا ، فتبدئين من المرحلة الثانية :

2 - ثم يظهر بعد الضغط على ذلك ... الانتظار ويتم الانتظار إلى انتهاء عد الثوان 

3 - يتم الضغط على " انقر هنا لتنزيل هذا الملف " وبعد ذلك يتم التنزيل .


ثم تحصلين على كتب بها مئات الوصفات المصورة مثل هذه  :Smile:

----------


## أم شيماء

> أختي الغالية ... الطريقة بسيطة ، أتمنى أن تتباعيني عبر المراحل التالية : 
> 
> 1 - بعد فتح رابط التحميل من المنتدى يتم فتح هذه الصفحة ، ويتم الضغط من خلالها على " تنزيل الآن "
> 
> 
> هذه المرحلة اصلا تجدينها في منتديات أخرى وذكرتها للفائدة فقط ... أما هنا ، فتبدئين من المرحلة الثانية :
> 
> 2 - ثم يظهر بعد الضغط على ذلك ... الانتظار ويتم الانتظار إلى انتهاء عد الثوان 
> 
> ...


بارك الله فيك حملتها رائعة جدا.................

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

> بارك الله فيك حملتها رائعة جدا.................


الحمد لله رب العالمين أختي الفاضلة .
شهية طيبة اتمناها لك

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

ها أنا أعود من جديد لإضافة كتب جديدة ... اللهم يسر وأعن ...
▼[• وعلى رزقك أفطرت : كتاب طبخ شرقي •]▼

21 - الجزء الاول
هنا
22 - الجزء الثاني 
هنا

----------


## يقين

بارك الله فيك ..

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

> بارك الله فيك ..


 وفيك بارك الله أختي يقين .

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

هلا بالجميع ... 
23 - مطبخي / السيدة بوحامد الجزائرية

هنا 
24 - الحلويات / السيدة بوحامد الجزائربة

هنا 
25 - وجبات لذيذة و تكاليف قليلة / اسيدة بوحامد الجزائرية
هنا

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

26 - خاص برمضان / السيدة رزقي الجزائرية
هنا


27 - السلطات / السيدة رزقي الجزائرية 
هنا


28 - خاص بأكلات الربيع / السيدة رزقي الجزائرية 
هنا

----------


## تسنيم أم يوسف

بارك الله فيك

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

> بارك الله فيك


 وفيك بارك الله أختي الفاضلة .

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

29 - سلطات ومشهيات / الشيف أسامة 
هنا



30 - فاكهة وحلويات / الشيف أسامة
هنا

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

31 - الطيور / الشيف أسامة 
هنا




32 - المعجنات / الشيف أسامة
هنا

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

بدأ الحر يخترق الأفق ... ولا بد من تزويد الجسم ببعض المأكولات الباردة ... أستلطفت كتابا للطباخة العالمية آن ولسن ، سأدلكن عليه ... جربن ... وصفات للبوضة ( الآيسكرم ) 
مع تمنياتي لكن بالتوفيق ...
والانتعاش ...
( ولي عودة لكتب هذه الطباخة في سلسلة نافعة إن شاء الله تعالى . ) 

33 - Anne Wilson -
Glaces 
sorbets 
et desserts
 
هنا
أو
هنا

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

34- Anne Wilson -
chocolat



هنا

----------


## مروة عاشور

بارك الله فيكِ وأطعمكِ من ثمار الجنة

يبدو أن كتب آن ولسن رائعة, لكن الوصفات باللغة الفرنسية!

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

> بارك الله فيكِ وأطعمكِ من ثمار الجنة




اللهم آمييييييييييييي  يين ، وإياااك


> يبدو أن كتب آن ولسن رائعة, لكن الوصفات باللغة الفرنسية!


 
هلا وغلا بالغالية التوحيد ...  

وفيك بارك الله غاليتي ... فعلا كتب هذه الطباخة العالمية رائعة فعلا ... لكنها متوفرة بلغات عدة أولها الفرنسية وأخرى كالاسبانية وغيرها ... في المرات القادمة سأحاول أن أجد كذا ترجمة للكتاب لأعرضها وكل أخت حسب لغتها الثانية ... من عيوني يا غالية اختاري الوصفة التي تريدين وأترجمنها لك إلى العربية ، على العين والراس  :Smile:  .

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

35 - Anne Wilson -
Gateaux fromage, meringues, diplomates

الحلويات بالجبن والميرانغ ...
( لم أجد الكتاب إلا بالفرنسية ، فعذرا ... لإكمال سلسلة آن ولسن ) 


هنا

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

36 - Anne Wilson -
Les Traditionnels de Anne Wilson
(  الكثير من الطرطات الراااائعة )
( لم أجد الكتاب إلا بالفرنسية ، فعذرا ... لإكمال سلسلة آن ولسن ) 
 
هنا

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

37 - الحلوى التلمسانية 
عربي / فرنسي 


هنا

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

38 - الطبخ الجزائري القسنطيني


هنا

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

ومع اقتراب شهر رمضان ... لا مفر من شيء اسمه ( المطبخ ) بكل أسف حسرة ) : 
إليكن بعض الكتب التي تختص بأكلات هذا الشهر ، على أن لا تسرفن ( :
39 - مطبخ رمضان ( صحة وعافية ) .
هنا

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

40  - أطايب رمضان
هنا
 
وهذا نموذج منها :

----------


## مروة عاشور

> ومع اقتراب شهر رمضان ... لا مفر من شيء اسمه ( المطبخ ) بكل أسف حسرة ) :


بل بكل احتساب شميسة الفاضلة والحمد لله على كل حال..

في الحقيقة مجموعة رائعة ومدهشة

أسأل الله أن يضاعف لكِ الأجر وألا يحرمنا مشاركاتكِ الطيبة.

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

> بل بكل احتساب شميسة الفاضلة والحمد لله على كل حال..
> 
> في الحقيقة مجموعة رائعة ومدهشة
> 
> أسأل الله أن يضاعف لكِ الأجر وألا يحرمنا مشاركاتكِ الطيبة.


 
أفهمك أختي التوحيد ... أجل هذا ما يجب ، وقد أشرت إليه في أول مشاركة لي في هذا الموضوع التجميعي ، لكن الأمنية تكون دائما في رمضان ، لختمة تلو الختمة والنوافل وما إلى ذلك ... اللهم يسر لنا صيام الشهر واحتساب كل دقيقة فيه ، أحسن الله إليك مشرفتنا العزيزة .
وأتمنى أن تجربي من وصفاتي المصورة : )) 



> ..... 
> 
> 
> جميل أن تدخلي المطبخ وأنت ترددين الأذكار أو تستمعين لشيء مفيد وتحتسبين الأجر في عملك في المطبخ وأنك ستدخلين السرور على زوجك وأبنائك
> فيكون ذلك إن شاء الله تعالى من أعظم القربات وأجل الطاعات، ... وبهذا تتحول حياتك كلها إلى عبادة .
> .....
> -

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

41 - أكلات رمضانية
( 01 )

هنا

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

42 - أكلات رمضانية
( 02 )


هنا

----------

